# Atasco lavadora SIEMENS iQ500



## Zaborpila (May 17, 2022)

He tenido un problema con una lavadora SIEMENS iQ500.  Venía incluida en el piso que compré de segunda y nunca me había dado ningún problema.  
Hace poco han hecho obras en la conducción de agua y se ve que ha entrado grava en la tubería , de alguna forma, ha entrado a la lavadora.  
Por lo que he visto debería haber un filtro a la entrada de la válvula de admisión que hubiera evitado tal cosa pero, o bien ese filtro no estaba instalado (aun no he podio comprobarlo) o por alguna razón no ha hecho su labor (poco probable).  
El caso es que descubrí el problema a raíz de saltar el error E18 (obstrucción de la salida de agua) al final de un programa el momento de desaguar.  La bomba de desagüe hace un ruido de mil demonios, se está así como 3 o 4 minutos y luego sale el susodicho error.  Al abrir el filtro de salida me he encontrado el desastre. Salía lo que parecía arenilla al principio y gravilla después. El conducto que comunica el filtro y el tambor está parcialmente obstrudio (al menter el dedo y sacarlo parece una croqueta) aunque el agua sale (también con gravilla) por el tubo de desaguado de emergencia. Al mover el tambro se nota un cieto roce por lo que también debe haberse depostidao gravilla en su interior.  
Hoy a la tarde podré abrir y mirar la parte del filtro de entrada (aun no se que me encontraré).  Mi duda es, si visto el desaguisado, merece la pena por coste de mano de obra y recambios (la bomba casi seguro habrá que cambiarla) intentar limpiarla o me olvido y compró una nueva.  
Todo lo que he comentado es mi apreciación sin tener experiencia en el tema por lo que puede haber más problemas 8aunque la parte de lavado del programa sí la ejecuta sin ningún error).  
Cualquier ayuda/consejo/indicación serán bienvenidos.  
Dejo alguna imagen en que se aprecia el tipo de gravilla a que me refiero:    
Restos de gravilla en el agua desaguada por el tubo de emergencia:  



https://imgur.com/jxN0OFA

Restos de gravilla en el agua desaguada por el tubo de emergencia:  



https://imgur.com/QIw4xUB

Filtro de salida:  



https://imgur.com/nR9jMPq

Alojamiento del filtro de salida:  



https://imgur.com/ZZUCup2

Alojamiento del filtro de salida:  



https://imgur.com/MTvZLlI

Mi dedo tras sacarlo del conducto que comunica el alojamiento del filtro y el tambor:  https://i.imgur.com/9w0534w.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2022)

El filtro va dentro de la rosca entre la manguera de entrada y la entrada de agua de la lavadora. Es universal.







Prueba echar mucha agua (con balde) dentro del tambor y lo giras a mano , ésto con la bomba retirada.

Limpia y prueba la bomba fuera de la lavadora , si gira normal , a volver a armar todo.


----------



## malesi (May 17, 2022)

Zaborpila dijo:


> (la bomba casi seguro habrá que cambiarla) intentar limpiarla o me olvido y compró una nueva.


Con los 500€ que vale tú lavadora ni lo pienses, repárala
Primero limpiar como te dice @DOSMETROS


----------



## Zaborpila (May 18, 2022)

Bueno novedades.

El filtro de entrada estaba en su sitio e impoluto.
Todo el origen del desaguisado parece ser de los antiguos dueños del piso y la lavadora que eran unos bestias.
No sé que leches echaron a lavar pero parece que se hubiera puesto a preparar cemento con la lavadora.
Lo raro es que en casi tres años no me había dado problema (también es verdad que apenas la uso 2 veces al mes).
Hice lo siguiente:
-Echar agua en el tambor e ir limpiando el conducto de salida al filtro según salía agua.
-Repetí varias veces hasta que no parecía salir más mierda.
-Cerrar todo y echar un litro de agua en el tambor y activar la función de desaguado.
-Aquí parecía que iba bien (hasta el ruido que hacía la bomba de salida mejoró).
-Sin embargo al volver  a probar con un programa de lavado volvió a fallar al llegar a la fase desaguado y la bomba volva a hacer ruido.
-Repetí el proceso con los mismo resultados.

Para que os hagáis una idea, esto es lo que salió del tambor la primera vez que eché agua:
una combinación de mugre y PIEDRAS. A saber como puede estar por dentro el tambor.


https://imgur.com/A9aZBWq


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2022)

DESARMA la bomba , no es complicado !


----------



## Zaborpila (May 19, 2022)

Si, eso es lo que me he propuesto.
He encontrado varios vídeos de ejemplos de lavadoras Siemens y Bosch, aunque ninguna es exactamente mi mismo modelo si parecen primas hermanas. Lo malo es que me tocara soltar todo el frontal y el cuadro de mandos ya que en mi modelo es todo una pieza y no se puede acceder por separado a la zona de la bomba.
Mi intención sería soltar tanto la bomba como el tubo que une el tambor con ésta. Si la configuración de mi lavadora se parece a las que he visto (con esa bola que cierra el paso en presencia de agua en el lavado y luego lo permite cuando se genera depresión por medio de la bomba de desaguado) puede haber en esa parte sapos y culebras.
Cambiar la bomba es en comparación lo más sencillo y he visto recambios de bomba + carcasa del filtro puestos en casa por 40€.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2022)

No se puede retirar la bomba por debajo ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 19, 2022)

Una pregunta, no sé si tonta, que me hago.
¿Tumbando la lavadora no accedes a la bomba?

Todas las que he visto se accede a la bomba y conexiones de tuberias por debajo, que está libre de chapa.
Las bombas son facilisimas de desmontar y limpiar.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Las lavadoras suelen ser cuatro chapas *soldadas* que forman el cuerpo y una tapa superior, por la que se accede a la placa de control y conexiones varias.

Detrás esta la tapa para acceder al motor, correa y conexiones.

Por debajo suele estar libre y se accede a las diferentes tuberías,* la bomba*, algunas conexiones del motor, la bomba y demás.

Al tumbarlo hay que tener cuidado con el tambor y controlar las sujecciones de este.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 19, 2022)

El mismo manual de instrucciones habla de lo de la bomba









						Lavadora Siemens iQ500 Manual de Instrucciones
					

En este portal vas a descubrir el Manual de Instrucciones Lavadora Siemens iQ500 en pdf, gratuito y con toda probabilidad alguna observación que sea




					manualinstruccionespdf.com
				






Yo no conozco esa lavadora, en el caso de una Candy, apoye una toalla vieja en el piso y la puse patas para arriba, saque las mangueras que van al pelusero y le saque a la de desague una parva de monedas, que era la que causaba el atasco.
Conclusión, ni p... caso a lo que les dije de revisar la ropa antes de meterla a lavar (no cuesta nada y te ahorras muchas molestías, además de cuidar la lavadora).


Zaborpila dijo:


> No sé que leches echaron a lavar pero parece que se hubiera puesto a preparar cemento con la lavadora.


Pinta que fue ropa de obra que se haberle dado una sacudida y darle vuelta el forro de los bolsillos para limpiarlos un cacho, eso no habría pasado, ya que puede que los bolsillos estuviesen llenos de material.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 19, 2022)

Zaborpila dijo:


> No sé que leches echaron a lavar pero parece que se hubiera puesto a preparar cemento con la lavadora.





hellfire4 dijo:


> Pinta que fue ropa de obra que se haberle dado una sacudida y darle vuelta el forro de los bolsillos para limpiarlos un cacho, eso no habría pasado, ya que puede que los bolsillos estuviesen llenos de material.


Mi vieja toda la vida renegó con el viejo, en los monos de trabajo siempre había tornillos, tuercas, arandelas, brocas, monedas.. De todo.
Mi hermano es albañil y estuvo una temporada usando nuestra lavadora, me toco un par de veces desmontar la bomba para limpiarla de restos de yeso y... .
Moraleja: "cuando se es guarro, se es guarro" y por mucho que intenten cambiarte lo seguirás siendo..

Ahora.. Lo que salió de esa lavadora, mas bien parecen restos de óxido y arenilla que con el tiempo se amalgama y no entiendes cómo esos pegotones han traspasado los filtros. Supongo.


_¬_¬_¬_¬_¬_¬_¬_¬_¬
Por cierto @Zaborpila ,sube las fotos al foro y no a través de paginas externas, con el tiempo se desaparecen y los textos o consultas quedan "cojos" sin las imágenes.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 19, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Mi vieja toda la vida renegó con el viejo, en los monos de trabajo siempre había tornillos, tuercas, arandelas, brocas, monedas.. De todo.
> Mi hermano es albañil y estuvo una temporada usando nuestra lavadora, me toco un par de veces desmontar la bomba para limpiarla de restos de yeso y... .
> Moraleja: "cuando se es guarro, se es guarro" y por mucho que intenten cambiarte lo seguirás siendo..
> 
> ...


Puff, en un caso así, mejor decirle al tipo que deje en una bolsa la ropa de trabajo y que uno se la lavara, onda como hacerle el favor, y claro, es una pequeña molestía preferible a la gran molestía de tener que andar desarmando a cada rato el lavarropas sacando cosas. 
Los mismos manuales de lavarropas advierten que se deben de revisar los bolsillos antes de meter la ropa.


----------



## Zaborpila (May 23, 2022)

Novedades: Una de cal y otra de arena.
La buena noticia es que he podido encontrar y solucionar el origen del problema con el desaguado. No era la bomba, como yo sospechaba, sino la manguera de desaguado que va de la bomba a la tubería de la pared. La desmonté para limpiar todo y menos mal porque me encontré una moneda de 10 céntimos al inicio de la misma, justo a la salida de la bomba. Estaba encajada a la perfección cual tapa de alcantarilla por lo que era imposible que nada saliera de la bomba. Lo curioso es que una de las primeras cosas que hice es pasar un pasa-cables que llego hasta el extremos de la bomba, así que me imagino que al ser más fino hizo rotar la moneda de forma que pudo pasar. Luego, al volver a probar la bomba la moneda volvió a rotar y a cegar la tubería. Eso, junto con toda la gravilla y el ruido que provocaba en la bomba me despistó.

Ahora la mala noticia. En su momento ya note que el tambor rozada al girar. Lo hace en un punto concreto. Al principio pensaba que podía ser de la porquería acumulada en el tambor. Pero tras hacer unas pruebas me he fijado que la distancia/ángulo del tambor cambia en ese punto. parece como si callera al girar y rozara en la parte inferior/trasera de la carcasa de plástico que lo rodea. De hecho, al hacer un prueba de lavado en vació llega a golpear. Ese golpeteo es notable a bajas velocidades y sin agua (durante el inicio del centrifugado) y llega a desaparecer cuando el tambor alcanza su máxima velocidad de giro. Me temo ya que esto sea algo más gordo que requiera de desmontar el tambor y por tanto un conocimiento serio del tema.

Dejo dos videos. En el primero se aprecia como el tambor gira y en que momento golpea la carcasa. A bajas medias velocidades cuando se ha descargado el agua:






El segundo es similar pero se aprecia como va variando la distancia entre el borde del tambor y la goma de la puerta  lo cual da una idea de como varía la situación del tambor durante el giro en os distintos momentos del lavado y el los momentos en que se producen los impactos:






En fin, me parece que al final todo el tema del desatascado no me va a servir de nada ya que este otro problema tiene pinta de ser más gordo.
He visto un video de alguien a quien le pasaba algo parecido y el problema era que uno de los tres brazo del tambor se le había partido.

¿Po  último, hay alguna forma de poder editar mi primer mensaje para subir las imágenes al propio foro?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 23, 2022)

Ayudaría fotos con las tapas superior y trasera quitadas. 
No parece que haya mucho "desfase" en el giro, quizás algo de holgura en los soportes y o cojinetes (rodamientos). 

¿No estará mal fijada la goma delantera, la que une la cuba con el frontal y puerta?


----------



## Zaborpila (May 23, 2022)

Para revisar el atasco al final desmonté todo el el frontal y la parte superior y la goma parecía estar  bien fijada.
Ahora mismo no puedo desmontar otra vez y sacar fotos ya que esta semana estoy fuera por tema de curro.


----------



## Scooter (May 23, 2022)

Huele a cojinetes del tambor.
La última lavadora que tire fue por eso.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 23, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Huele a cojinetes del tambor.
> La última lavadora que tire fue por eso.


¿Es complicado cambiar el rodamiento de un lavarropas? mera curiosidad, vi un tipo que lo saca a martillazos y dijeron que eso era una bestialidad.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 23, 2022)

Maña (habilidad), herramientas (extractor de rodamientos) y un poco de paciencia y sentido común. 
Hay vídeos en la red en los que hacen burradas y videos (muy pocos) en los que sí enseñan el correcto proceder o al menos lo que se debe realizar en base a los medios de que se disponen.


----------



## Scooter (May 24, 2022)

No me lo planteé siquiera.
Aparte de eso estaba bastante podrida.

En principio los rodamientos se sacan con un extractor de rodamientos, ponerlos y quitarlos a martillazos puede romperlos.


----------



## rkebra (Jun 19, 2022)

A estas alturas ya lo tendrás solucionado*,* pero eso parece mas el eje doblado*.
T*odo lo que tiene que ver con ejes doblados o rodamientos no lo reparo*,* principalmente por costes a nivel personal *,*lleva su trabajo y lo principal necesita sitio para poder desmontar todo.
*C*omo nota esto pasa por meter mantas a lavar en estas maquinas, cuando comienzan a centrifugar las mantas no terminan de escurrir antes que empiecen a coger mas velocidad y así ocurre esa avería.


----------

